# Which is better, GSP or English Setter?



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

This has always been an interesting topic. Now that my wife has given the OK for me to get another dog, I'm leaning towards a GSP but like what I have seen of setters also. We bought our lab around the time my daughter was born and those two have quite a bond and he is also quite the hunting dog IMO. Now we would like to do the same for our son but not sure if the GSP will be too hyper. I will just keep listening to what everyone has to say about these two breeds, all in fun though!

Rich


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Where is that Vizsla Hunt Dog guy at. After hunting all morning behind My Griffon Gracie at the Clare hunt . He don't even mention Griffons in His post.

Opps I went back and seen the WPG. My bad.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

bucknduck said:


> This has always been an interesting topic. Now that my wife has given the OK for me to get another dog, I'm leaning towards a GSP but like what I have seen of setters also. We bought our lab around the time my daughter was born and those two have quite a bond and he is also quite the hunting dog IMO. Now we would like to do the same for our son but not sure if the GSP will be too hyper. I will just keep listening to what everyone has to say about these two breeds, all in fun though!
> 
> Rich



GSPs are great around kids in fact our Kimber GSP is even great around the beat up old Spec dog





























Scott


----------



## fdunford (Aug 14, 2004)

I currently own both an exceptional GSP, and two exceptional Setters. Their both fine breeds, but different. Either breed can be outstanding and outside the norm, exceptional at any specific trait or all traits. Here's my 2 cents on each. 

My GSP and one of the Setters both received NAVHDA's highest score for the Natural Ability Test, 112 pts, Prize I (and the 2nd Setter received 105 pts, Prize II). The Natural Ability test judges each dog on search, pointing, use of nose, tracking, water work, desire, and cooperation. I say this not to brag, but to point out that each breed can have strong traits in all aspects of hunting.

Having said that, here are my generalizations on each breed. Setters are pointing specialists, while GSP's are better all-round versatile dogs. Setters are exclusively bred to find and point birds and do it extremely well. Just look at the field trialers to see this point. You will be hard pressed to find a trial breeder that breeds for tracking, retrieving, or water work. They just don't.

GSP's on the other had are bred for all aspects of hunting including tracking and retrieving. They do point, and some do it extremely well (see my example above), but in large they aren't as specialized in pointing as the Setters are. They do however excel at other things such as tracking & retrieving, far more then the average Setter does. After all GSP's have blood hound in them, so it only goes to figure that they must be strong at tracking.

It really depends on what you want. If you want to optimize search and pointing, then a Setter is for you. If you want to optimize tracking and retrieving, then a GSP is for you. It's more of a crap shoot if you want a Setter that retrievives/swims, or a for sure strong GSP pointing maching. This is only because your going against conventional breeding.

Edit: Both breeds are exceptionally gentle and excellent family dogs. I'd rate them equal in this respect so don't even take this into consideration between the two breeds.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

The only time I want something other than a setter is when I hunt with my friend who has two GSP's and we get back from hunting all day. His get out of the truck and go to the kennel or inside the house, Mine gets brushed combed, trimmed, clipped bathed whatever else you need to do to them. These are the times I get frustrated but it is all worth it when you see that tail high with feathers blowing in the wind as the white and orange girl points with style........Love it!

AW


----------



## Lady Bird Doggin (Dec 14, 2004)

timbergsp said:


> LOL they aint that bad I have a GSP in the house Just have to let her chew up that new couch and sleep in the bed LMAO just kidding well she does sleep in the bed but she aint to bad just have to tell her oncein in a while
> 
> My VOTE GSP or SETTER they are my 2 fav breeds HMMMmmmmmm maybe I can start my own line WD you have a stud setter up that way
> 
> ...



Sorry Timber-
You will NOT be breeding my GSP with ANY dog with the last name of SETTER. Thats a good way to find yourself out in the kennel. REMEBER, I love you
 

Your loving Fiance
Sarah


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Bird Doggin said:


> Sorry Timber-
> You will NOT be breeding my GSP with ANY dog with the last name of SETTER. Thats a good way to find yourself out in the kennel. REMEBER, I love you
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Scott,
I guess we know who will be wearing the pants in your family.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm with you Backwoods Pointers rule. There must be something good about pointers as everyone seems to accuse each other of crossing there GSP's, Setters, etc with Pointers!!!!! :lol: 

Bear Creek


----------



## Lady Bird Doggin (Dec 14, 2004)

In reply to the house dog subject. I would recommend the GSP. Yes, it is true they can be a little hyper BUT, once they are trained on a little obedience they calm down a lot. Our Kimber dog has great manners now, and is VERY protective of the family. Especially the kids. She will let our boys crawl all over her, and she loves every minute of it. I feel better when I am home alone and she is there. If someone comes to the door, she'll stand right next too me and won't let them in the house. Last summer my 3yr old son and I were outside and a stranger came walking up the driveway and wanted to talk to me. Needless to say he didn't make it very far. Kimber stopped him in his tracks until I let her know that it was OK. Another thing that is important in a good dog, is you have to bond with them. I have never bonded with a dog like I have with Kimber, and I think that has helped her a lot in being such a great dog for us. If you don't love a dog with all of your heart, their not going to love you back.

Good luck on your decision
Sarah


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I like mutts.

My current Mutt has beeen a pleasure once he hit 3 years old.
All of his behavioral problems were my fault in the begining.

My next dog this summer will be a GWP out of a good line.

I like all breeds and dogs in general.
Each breed has a purpose and if used in general for that purpose the outcome is normally good.

Debating a breed vs breed is like asking what the best shotgun is. LOL
We all know the L.C. Smith, rules ...............Right?


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Kirk if You came in here to make trouble I'm calling Steve...lol

Merry Christmas Buddy.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Real dogs have tails

Enough said

TD


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

ESS hands down


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

As you can see, us Brittany guys have stayed out of this "gentlemanly" debate, however, I do think I need to make one observation. It seems that most everyone says "My (insert breed) is really good, however, I like all (insert breeds) except Brittanys -- I don't like Brittanys!!!! 

Lets see, why is that true??? Because you all know that Britts are the best, but can't bring yourself to admit it, so you slam them because you can't really take the fact that (insert breed) can't compete with a Brittany!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: 

(The above was written in jest, :evil: , If I offended anyone LIGHTEN UP!!!!)

I love britts, especially MINE!!! However, foremost I am sporting dog fan (pointing, flushing, retriving, etc...) I actually enjoy hunting with a mix of various different hunting breeds, because each have their strengths, plus it makes good company. You need a pointer in the group so it will take off 5 miles ahead of the hunting party and chase all of the deer out of the way. You need a shorthair to chase all of the rodents out of the way, I guess you could have a Setter so it can go find a pond and stare at its reflection saying "look how much class I have !!!!" That way the brittany can get to work and find birds!!!!    :lol: :lol: (Sorry I couldn't resist another jab -- SERIOUSLY -- I am kidding)

What I absolutely can't stand is hunting in a group of different dogs where one guy is constantly judging the group to show his/her dog is the best. I'm hunting, not trialing!!!!


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I think puddelpointers are actually as old as gsp's etc. Just not akc recognized.

just remember to email you jeff... quick before i forget


----------



## dogman (Jul 20, 2001)

I will have to go along with Backwoods and Birdman with pointers, everybody complains about them, by they all like a little of their blood.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

I guess you could have a Setter so it can go find a pond and stare at its reflection saying "look how much class I have !!!!" That way the brittany can get to work and find birds!!!! (Sorry I couldn't resist another jab -- 

That is hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Fieldwalker,
You are right about pudelpointers, they do go back quite a ways. It 's believed that they were used [along with others] to create the G.W.P. The G.W.P of course is the best dog, along with Pointers, Setters, Spaniels, and all the rest. The most important thing is to love the dogs that you are owned by. :lol: 
Merry Christmas to all dog lovers.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

gregm said:


> As you can see, us Brittany guys have stayed out of this "gentlemanly" debate, however, I do think I need to make one observation. It seems that most everyone says "My (insert breed) is really good, however, I like all (insert breeds) except Brittanys -- I don't like Brittanys!!!!
> 
> Lets see, why is that true??? Because you all know that Britts are the best, but can't bring yourself to admit it, so you slam them because you can't really take the fact that (insert breed) can't compete with a Brittany!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 :lol: :lol: :lol:  That is great.. Thanks..My Britt, Bailey has been ready to kick some Greman A$$ all week! Hard to calm him down when he is that mad! I shouldn't let him read those Anti-Brittany remarks...you know how smart they are!


Seriuosly...Merry Christmas to everyone and which ever BREED you FEED!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> PLEASE tell me that they relax when they get older Wally. It's like having a 5th grader with A.D.D. after drinking a 2 liter of Mountain Dew.
> 
> I have owned 2 GSP's, both house dogs and both were extremely calm in the house. Both were nuetered so I don't know if that made a difference. The guy across the street from me had 3 GSP's. None nuetered or spayed. One killed herself trying to escape the kennel. The only time I hunted with him, when he took the leash off, the dog took off. We got a glimpse of him every now and then. His dogs reminded me of the Tasmanian Devil cartoon character.


----------

